# Help me ID these cichlids



## rsucre (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi,

Please help me ID these fish. I took the pics using my cell phone while at my local pet shop. They got these cichlids, they are labeled as African Cichlids (National), so I suppose that they are locally breed (I'm in Panama, Central America). They are approx. 2 inches long. Sorry for the low quality pics.

Here are the pics:
http://picasaweb.google.com/rsucre/Cichlids

Thanks in advance.

Rimsky


----------



## Fishbguy (Jan 15, 2008)

I have no idea what species, but in the last pic, they look like africans, as do all the others...They become REALLY blurry when I click on the thumbnail :-?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

First two pictures are of Melanochromis auratus. Second picture appears to have a Pseudotropheus socolofi and either a Metriaclima estherae or OB Peacock hybrid.


----------



## rsucre (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I finally decided to buy my first 3 cichlids from that store, they don't know what is the exact type. They just call them National African Cichlids (I suppose that they are locally breed african cichlids). I would like to know exactly what type they are.

I posted pictures here: http://picasaweb.google.com/rsucre/MyNewCichlids

They are a little less than 2" long.

Your help is appreciated.


----------



## secrest (Mar 22, 2004)

The first three are of a Frontosa, looks to be Burundi I would guess.

The next is a Yellow Lab Labidochromis caeruleus

The third (blue one) appears to be Labidochromis caeruleus (Nkhata Bay) but not 100 percent positive on that one

And the last is a yellow lab again


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

secrest said:


> The first three are of a Frontosa, looks to be Burundi I would guess.
> 
> The next is a Yellow Lab Labidochromis caeruleus
> 
> ...


First two types are correct, the blue fish is a Pseudotropheus socolofi.


----------



## rsucre (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks for your quick responses. Now I can do a little of research about my new family members.

Rimsky


----------



## Fishbguy (Jan 15, 2008)

you mean you didn't research before you bought them?

what size tank are they in?


----------



## rsucre (Jun 1, 2008)

I asked some info (max. size, compatibility, water temp, ph, etc.) at the store. But they could not tell me the exact kind of cichlids they were. For them, all are just African Cichlids. I visited 5 different stores before buying, got the same results. I'm in Panama, Central America. I guess that the stores are not as educated as the ones you can find in other places.

Now I can validate the information and get more information online.

My tank is 50 gal. Temp is 30C. Ph is 7.5. Plastic plants, two large castles with caves (provide plenty of hiding areas), fine gravel, Cascade 300 filter.

I saw pictures of Frontosa Burundi and I think that mine might not be one of those. Mine does not have the protuberance in the head. The finds have a blueish tone, the rest is white with black (some a little brownish) stripes.

Rimsky


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

rsucre said:


> My tank is 50 gal. Temp is 30C. Ph is 7.5. Plastic plants, two large castles with caves (provide plenty of hiding areas), fine gravel, Cascade 300 filter.
> 
> I saw pictures of Frontosa Burundi and I think that mine might not be one of those. Mine does not have the protuberance in the head. The finds have a blueish tone, the rest is white with black (some a little brownish) stripes.
> 
> Rimsky


The protuberance usually only happens in males, and as they get above 5-6", and growing as the fish grows. The tank is far too small for frontosa anyway.


----------



## rsucre (Jun 1, 2008)

Fogelhund, can I keep the Frontosa for some time and then trade it or find it a new home (larger tank)? Will it cause it any harm to keep it while smaller than a certain size? It is 1.5" right now, how long until I would have to move it?

Thanks for your reply,

Rimsky


----------



## rsucre (Jun 1, 2008)

In addition to my previous question (keeping the suppossedly Frontosa Burundi) in my 50 gal. tank for some time, I wonder if the fish can actually be a Tretocephalus like this one http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_Neol ... phalus.php

Thanks,

Rimsky


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Cy. frontosa is a slow moving fish, that isn't too aggressive, particularly when young. I would move it now, as it isn't a fish that is likely to compete long term, very well with the fish you currently have. A single Neolamprologus tret might work out fine with your fish, though they can be fairly aggressive sometimes as well.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Fogelhund, I think the OP is asking if the fish in this post is a N. tretocephalusâ€¦

.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

CICHLUDED said:


> Fogelhund, I think the OP is asking if the fish in this post is a N. tretocephalusâ€¦
> 
> .


Thanks.

No, it isn't a tretocephalus.


----------



## rsucre (Jun 1, 2008)

Fogelhund,

The Cy. Frontosa is becoming a little aggressive with the rest of the fish in the tank, especially with the smaller Yellow Lab and Pseudotropheus Socolofi. No bites yet, just harassing. So it seems that it may be able to compete well with the rest of the fish. Maybe I can keep it in the short term. What do you think?

Rimsky


----------

